#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Φωτογραφία για έκδοση ΠΕΑ

## Xάρης

Η *αναλογία των πλευρών* της φωτογραφίας που ανεβάζουμε κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ στο BuildingCert είναι *1,22:1,00*.

Αν η φωτογραφία που θα ανεβάσουμε θα έχει διαφορετική αναλογία τότε θα παραμορφωθεί.
Επομένως, καλό θα είναι να επεξεργαστούμε τη φωτογραφία και να την περικόψουμε (crop) στην παραπάνω αναφερόμενη αναλογία πριν την ανεβάσουμε στο BuildingCert.

Ένα χρήσιμο και δωρεάν εργαλείο για την εργασία αυτή είναι το *Picasa*.
Σ' αυτό το πρόγραμμα μπορούμε να ορίσουμε και την ποιότητα της εικόνας σε χαμηλότερη τιμή ώστε να περιοριστεί το μέγεθος του αρχείου της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## Kostas2002

Το 1,22:1,00 γιατί; Εγώ καμιά φορά δεν τροποποίησα την φωτογραφία στις διαστάσεις, μόνο στο μέγεθος μία φορά

----------


## dn102

Συμφωνώ με Kostas2002, νομίζω έχει περιορισμό μόνο στα dpi

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε *περιορισμούς* οι οποίοι παρεμπιπτόντως είναι οι εξής:
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι της μορφής *jpeg*.Το μέγεθος της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να είναι *το πολύ 300 ΚΒ*.
Αν τηρούνται οι δυο παραπάνω περιορισμοί, σε οποιαδήποτε αναλογία και αν είναι η φωτογραφία θα ανέβει χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Θα έχουμε όμως στρέβλωση της φωτογραφίας.
Ψιλά γράμματα θα μου πείτε.
Θεώρησα όμως ότι για κάποιους τιτίζηδες σαν του λόγου μου, ότι έχει σημασία και γι αυτό το ανέφερα.

----------


## dn102

Χάρη τί είναι το "τιτίζηδες" :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

*τιτίζης ο [titνzis] θηλ. τιτίζα [titνza]*: (μειωτ., προφ.) άνθρωπος σχολαστικά λεπτολόγος.
[τουρκ. titiz -ης· τιτίζ(ης) -α]

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

> *τιτίζης ο [titνzis] θηλ. τιτίζα [titνza]*: (μειωτ., προφ.) άνθρωπος σχολαστικά λεπτολόγος.
> [τουρκ. titiz -ης· τιτίζ(ης) -α]


 Ευχαριστώ

----------

